# 2 Weeks in SLC - where should I ride???



## JulieD (Oct 15, 2009)

I will have a bunch of time off work, the temps are supposed to be in the 50s and there's no skiing in the forecast :cryin: There are so many rides listed on the internet. I am used to climbing and altitude but I mostly want to just log some miles. What would you recommend? Is there bike shop you would recommend for road route advice and/or group rides?


----------



## neilether (Mar 31, 2006)

Emigration Canyon is a fun, albeit short climb. You can continue on up Big Mountain for another climb beyond that. Turnaround and you have a good 2.5 hour ride.


----------



## jon.moab (Jun 9, 2008)

I hope you enjoyed your time here. What did you end up riding?


----------

